# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Guides > [Guide] Cyrodill Veteran Leveling

## mrnice

Hey guys,

this ain't something super secret nor special but i didn't knew it and thought, i'll just write it down, perhaps someone also didn't knew it. So i am vr4 now and vr5 area is quite hard, i remered that there is also pve content in cyrodill but i never quested there. Happy surprise. Mosts of the quests are done within minutes (<5 minutes) and they all reward 6k veteran xp!!

So if you find yourself struggling with mobs and need some fast xp, go there and do some quests to level up. I am leveling here right now and ran into 3 enemies in almost 2 hours (as the quests are a bit aside of the fights) Perfectly fine smooth leveling. Even 4-5+ mob groups are absolutely easy to handle as the have 1,4k life or something which is compared to vr areas really easy.

Have a nice day.

----------


## Guts

Hey.

Doing exp in cyrodill is one of the slowest way.

----------


## jpveiga10

lol we have on the site a guide for 2m exp for vr8+ and like 600k exp/h for vr6+ just do all dolmen and world bosses plus the first cadwell almanac and you get vr10 in like 60h of gameplay

----------


## solidriver

im a level 10 cruising around and harvesting high end gear, fun to see rare ores popping up.. just trying to get the skyshards though.

----------


## VladoPunk

can some one please explain how where what ?

----------


## fragnot

> lol we have on the site a guide for 2m exp for vr8+ and like 600k exp/h for vr6+ just do all dolmen and world bosses plus the first cadwell almanac and you get vr10 in like 60h of gameplay


Id like to see this ?

Where do i find it

----------


## mrnice

Guys seriously...

i didn't wrote "elite uber xp farming" nor did i put it in the exploit section. Of course i do know, that there is better stuff for HIGHER vr ranks. If you've read correctly, i wrote, i am vr4 now, so can i or anybody at vr4 go for the 600k/h vr6+ stuff? No. -_-' Beside the fact that those 2m/h stuff aren't guides, those are exploits. Which can lead to your account getting banned. That's why it is in the exploit section ...

What i basically described is, that in vr areas it takes way more time doing quests, then this "run here run there" quests in cyrodill, where you have to kill one mob, or go to little dungeons with lvl 50, 1,5k hp mobs which is way easier and every single quests grants 6k vr xp.

You can either get this plugin:

SkyShards : Map, Coords, Compasses : Elder Scrolls Online AddOns

That shows every skyshard on the map (also those inside dungeons). So you basically run arround collecting skyshards and simultaneously get the quests, or, here is a guide:

ESO Cyrodiil Aldmeri Skyshards - Dulfy

----------


## Guts

I'm just saying that doing exp in Cyrodill is the slowest way possible. 

It's not even a guide to help people, but a guide to nerf people, doing quests is like 2 or 3 way faster.

----------


## mrnice

> I'm just saying that doing exp in Cyrodill is the slowest way possible. 
> 
> It's not even a guide to help people, but a guide to nerf people, doing quests is like 2 or 3 way faster.


You only read the title, did you? I clearly stated it is about doing QUESTS inside Cyrodill as they grant 6000 veteran points which is more/same as you get from vr1-vr4. So from this point it is totally worth it doing those quests as they are far more easy(in terms of time + difficulty) then doing vr stuff alone. Seriously what's the problem understanding this???

----------


## Guts

> You only read the title, did you? I clearly stated it is about doing QUESTS inside Cyrodill as they grant 6000 veteran points which is more/same as you get from vr1-vr4. So from this point it is totally worth it doing those quests as they are far more easy(in terms of time + difficulty) then doing vr stuff alone. Seriously what's the problem understanding this???


Yes, and doing this is the slowest way possible. You don't need to do these shitty quest to level up VR10, but you need to do the quest which gives you from 10K to 70K ( AKA the objectives quests, everything else is a waste of time ).

----------


## piperita

> Yes, and doing this is the slowest way possible. You don't need to do these shitty quest to level up VR10, but you need to do the quest which gives you from 10K to 70K ( AKA the objectives quests, everything else is a waste of time ).


There are quest in Cyrodiil that give 70 k Veteran points?

----------


## mrnice

> Yes, and doing this is the slowest way possible. You don't need to do these shitty quest to level up VR10, but you need to do the quest which gives you from 10K to 70K ( AKA the objectives quests, everything else is a waste of time ).


Dude seriously it starts pissing me off. Read what i have written closely. I never said this is useful to get vr10, never! Of course even regular quests above vr5 grant more xp. I only said it is useful when starting with vr ranks, as regular quests give less xp and take more time and here you have simple ask this guys go there quests which are easy as those mobs have less hp then vr mobs.

All i said, nothing more nothing less. I never said skip objective quests, dolmen or whatever. god damnit.

----------


## Guts

> Dude seriously it starts pissing me off. Read what i have written closely. I never said this is useful to get vr10, never! Of course even regular quests above vr5 grant more xp. I only said it is useful when starting with vr ranks, as regular quests give less xp and take more time and here you have simple ask this guys go there quests which are easy as those mobs have less hp then vr mobs.
> 
> All i said, nothing more nothing less. I never said skip objective quests, dolmen or whatever. god damnit.


So what's the point of your topic ? Your topic is useless. People shouldn't listen about what you just wrote, it's a WASTE OF TIME. Actually your topic is not helping at all :

Doing quests in VR zone are 95% doable in solo, so the better solution when you can't achieve a quest in VR zone, is to do the next one. Going in Cyrodill to do shitty quest which give 1/5 of what you can also easily do in VR zone is what i call a bullshit advice.

I know you don't want to do wrong, but when i see someone giving an advice which is not one, i have to say it.

----------

